
You're tired because your lizard brain knows that Zoom meetings aren't natural - miles
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/YoureTiredBecauseYourLizardBrainKnowsThatZoomMeetingsArentNatural.aspx
======
mech422
Personally, I think a lot of people not used to long meetings are now forced
to participate in them. I don't think it's any 'worse' then in-person
meetings, it just people are suddenly having to attend meetings everyday.
Previously, those same people might have had 1 or 2 meetings a week...

Btw - I don't own a web cam, and I use a wireless headset (2.5Ghz, over the
ear). So I can be on meetings and go outside for a smoke, wander over to make
coffee, etc. I find it really makes the daily 'status' meeting stuff a lot
more bearable.

~~~
ksaj
In face-to-face meetings, you can do the whole body language rapport physical
communication thing that is completely lost in a screen wall of avatar-sized
facial swatches.

~~~
mech422
>you can do the whole body language rapport physical communication thing that
is completely lost in a screen wall of avatar-sized facial swatches.

I'm not sure I follow? Most meetings I've been to, everyone is sitting at a
table, so you only see them from the chest up? I find online to be less
stressful then in person. At the very least, you can mute your mike so you
don't fart loudly in the middle of the meeting :-P

I think that suddenly having to be on your 'best behavior' or having to
'present to the group' everyday causes most of the stress people talk about.
Speaking in front of groups seems to be a big one just by itself. Toss in the
fear of doing something stupid and losing a job/customer/contract in the midst
of a lousy economy and I could see it potentially being stressful.

